# Looking for Owner Operators and drivers for Chicagoland



## CookCook20 (Nov 7, 2006)

We are looking for owner operators to join our team. We continue to grow and need good, hard working people to join our team.

Looking for owner/operators in the Chicagoland area. Plenty of work when it snows. Contact us today to reserve the best routes!

email [email protected]


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I spoke with you a couple years back. Are you guys still paying by hour and keeping salt runs in house?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I stand corrected. They are now paying per site. Looking forward to meeting with you guys on Wednesday


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Email no workie


----------



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

[email protected] is his email if anyone needs to reach him.


----------



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

They do sub out saltings as far as I know and pay per site


----------



## CookCook20 (Nov 7, 2006)

Correct to the above. email works, make sure two t's [email protected]


----------

